#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  درخواست نرم افزاری برای تبديل عكس به تابلوفرش

## aliavr

*سلام دوستان واساتيدبزرگوار:*
*نيازبه نرم افزاري دارم كه عكسهاي شخصي رابه تابلوفرش تبديل كند.باتشكر*

----------

*d.rmardin*,*str*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

http://www.1farsh.com/custom_tableau...au-carpet.html

اینجارو ببینید

----------

